# Setting hives out



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Always a treat to get started early! This week is finally going to start spring for us in WV from the looks of things. Cannot wait to get rid of this white mess on the ground and get some green back in the woods. 

Ian are you like me, so bored that just the thought of spring sets you into gear? lol


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh ya, the thought of spring has shifted gears, but not bored, this farm keeps me busy!!  
I gotta get back to finish some of my bee projects before the season starts.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I know that feeling. I've a few of my own that's got to be finished before spring actually pops loose here.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Ian - How long does it take you to set all those hives out into place for the spring?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

drlonzo said:


> Ian - How long does it take you to set all those hives out into place for the spring?


I work three long evenings, setting two or three loads per night. I use to do it all in one shot, working til dawn... but I'm not as motivated anymore LOL


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep, if the weather patterns hold the bees should be out before April. Almost no snow on the fields and very little in the bush.

The bees in the wintering shed are getting antsy. Any sign of light and they are heading towards it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Ian, how do you know when it is the right time to move them outside?
Are you gauging it on the consistent outside temps or just that no more
snow is coming in mid-March/April?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Ian said:


> Oh ya, the thought of spring has shifted gears, but not bored, this farm keeps me busy!!
> I gotta get back to finish some of my bee projects before the season starts.


Yep. Its time to,finish all the equipment proects and be ready for when its time.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

the bees tell you when it's time to move


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ian said:


> the bees tell you when it's time to move


I'm betting that is a fact. When the temps in that storage building reach a certain point....those bees better be somewhere else. Once they start flying......they're no longer only heating the cluster.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The Weather Network tossed in a 16 degreeC day next Sunday... mixed in with the 4,5 and 8 degrees throughout this week. hmmm

Going to have to watch that one as the week goes, and see whats behind it.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Moved 330 out last night.

Forecast high for Lancaster MN (30 miles south of me) for Sunday is 67 F. Kind had me spooked.

I can live with most of the forecasts for next week except for the Environment Canada one. Hoping they are wrong.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Now those bees you are moving out, have they started brooding up? If they were all brooded up that move out could be hard on them I suppose.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Usually I find they don't have much brood. Get syrup into the hives as quickly as possible is key. If it stays relatively warm I made the right choice. If gets cold I maybe should of waited. However forecast is for 17 C tomorrow and I doubt I could have kept the temperatures down in the wintering shed.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have not moved yet. My refer cooled air has kept the shed at 8 degrees. I have been pressure wash 'misting' the room and lightly over the hive fronts to decrease the bearding and completely stopped the running. 
I'm planning on moving out after these forecasters make their mind up! Lol


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The fact is the weather man cannot predict the exact pattern. It is only a forecast subject to change.
Many factors are at play here. In the 70s many companies hired math professional to predict
the consumer spending trends and how the market will go. Many of those statical models went
out the windows because of the internet and technology change. Can you see the change too?
One thing for sure it is getting warmer everyday as we enter into April. Isn't this what happens every year.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup , but it's not April it's middle of March


----------

